# 1980 evinrude 9.9 starting problems



## scottm (Feb 26, 2013)

1980 9.9 model E10RCSE

Motor starts in 1-5 pulls on water hose with choke half way out. If its really cold out it takes more choke but still fires pretty easily.

I store the motor in the run position.

When I travel I tilt the motor. It is tough if not impossible to start at the lake when I get there. After an hour of riding around with the electric motor for a while the 9.9 will fire and run fine.

I assume too much gas is getting in carbs while traveling? 

How can I correct this issue? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JMichael (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't know that fuel is your problem but here's one solution if it is. Don't leave the fuel line connected and when you get ready to put the boat away, don't just shut the motor off and put it away. While the motor is still running, disconnect the fuel line and let the motor run until it burns up all the fuel left in the carb and then dies. Then you can tilt it or put it away and there won't be any problem with fuel.


----------



## scottm (Feb 26, 2013)

Well that's a simple fix. Thanks. 

Ill try that to see if it helps. Any chance it could be something else? Just in case fuel is not the problem...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 26, 2013)

When you confirm the motor isn't going to start pull the spark plug. 

Wet? Dry?


----------



## JMichael (Feb 26, 2013)

Just my opinion here but if it's taking up to 5 pulls to start some times, there's a problem with your starting method (ie too much or too little choke) or the motor might be in need of a tune-up. Of course thats going under the assumption that nothing is physically wrong with the motor like low compression etc.


----------



## scottm (Feb 26, 2013)

Most starts are 1-2 pulls unless its been sitting and it's really cold out. Then it's up to 5 at times, but that could be my lack of ability to adjust choke the right way.

When it fails to start and I pull plugs they are wet. I actually used a lighter once to burn excess fuel out and it fired immediately after that.


----------



## acwd (Feb 26, 2013)

Ever try it without choking it? 

Steve


----------



## scottm (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes I have tried without choke. It starts best with little to no choke. It does require "pumping" choke a little to keep it running sometimes though until it warms up to running temp.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 26, 2013)

It sounds like you just need to figure out the best starting routine for the motor. Mine doesn't like much choke either. What I've found to work best on mine is that if I put the choke on full, then give it a light ½ pull, turn choke off and give it a good full pull it will start second pull every time. Of course if it's been started and run withing the last hour or so all it takes is a partial pull with no choke and it's purring like a kitten.


----------



## scottm (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah I have some learning to do for sure. Where should my knobs be set? I have the front one set in the middle between lean and rich.


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 27, 2013)

https://www.leeroysramblings.com/Johnson_9.9_carb-fuel_pump.htm

A little over half way down the page look for "Reinstall & adjust carburetor" and follow the steps to correctly adjust the slow speed idle knob


----------



## T Man (Feb 28, 2013)

It sounds to me like you have a float problem in the carb. A teardown, clean, and rebuild should solve your problem


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 28, 2013)

T Man said:


> It sounds to me like you have a float problem in the carb. A teardown, clean, and rebuild should solve your problem



I agree with this. If it starts fine at home and then won't start after you drive to the lake .... there is a good chance your float is bouncing around on the drive and getting stuck. I'm guessing it falls back into place while you are putting around with the electric.

Sounds like a carb clean/re-build is in your future for sure.


----------



## Gotem (Mar 2, 2013)

Always dissconect the fuel line from the motor when your done and let the motor use up the last of the fuel in the carb. It can save you the problems of varnish building up in the carb.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 2, 2013)

T Man said:


> It sounds to me like you have a float problem in the carb. A teardown, clean, and rebuild should solve your problem





I agree


----------



## scottm (Mar 2, 2013)

I had to replace my flywheel and fired it on the hose to make sure the new one was working. It does.

Definitely got a carb issue. It ran for a minute and died suddenly. Pulled plugs and they were wet. Cleaned them off and it started for about 30 seconds and died.

Wet plugs again. Cleaned them up and restarted. Ran for a sec as long as I feathered choke in and out then died. Wet plugs again.

Where is best place to buy a rebuild kit? Local evirude place is 60 miles away. 

I've never rebuilt a carb before but I think I can do it.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 2, 2013)

Have you checked the primer bulb after it dies each time to see if it's firm or soft? You may have a fuel pump issue or possibly even an air leak in the fuel supply.


----------



## scottm (Mar 2, 2013)

Actually I haven't checked the bulb lately. I may have an air leak and I never thought of that. 

This site is great because of all the different ideas.

2 trips ago I was running along and kept having to pump bulb to keep running. The bulb and hose and almost new. I found a broken clamp on the fuel line at the filter. I zip tied it tight on the water but that might not have sealed it. Ill add a metal hose clamp tomorrow and see what happens.

It can't hurt to try before I do any carb work.


----------



## acwd (Mar 4, 2013)

Have you put a kit in the fuel pump? Sounds like it needs it. If you had to pump the primer bulb to keep it running sounds like the fuel pump isnt pumping good.

Steve


----------



## scottm (Mar 4, 2013)

I've not put a kit in fuel pump. I did have an air leak the day I was having to pump the bulb to stay running. I thought I fixed it but I have not confirmed that yet. Hope too today.

I'm going to figure that out first. If its not leaking I will test fuel pump next. Then I'll move to carbs if needed.


----------



## scottm (Mar 5, 2013)

I didn't get home in time to run motor, but I did find a fuel/oil residue leaking where the fuel line connects to the fuel pump. 

When I squeezed the bulb a tiny amount of fuel came out at the leak. I inspected hose and it seems ok.

I replaced the zip tie clamp with a metal clamp. It seems the fuel leak stopped after this.

I guess it could have been sucking air? Ill be home today in time to test it I hope.


----------



## scottm (Mar 5, 2013)

Got home and hooked motor to hose. Fired on 3rd pull. Ran good for 15-20 seconds. Sputtered and I pumped bulb. No improvement. Engine died and wouldn't start again.

Pulled plugs. They are wet. Dried them by using a lighter to burn off fuel. Let fuel in cylinder dry out. Motor refired for a few seconds. 

Same steps repeated 3 times with same results.

There is also lots of fuel/oil mix on foot. Foot oil is fine. This is gas mix.

Can I assume carbs? Float stuck I guess?


----------



## acwd (Mar 5, 2013)

Clean the carb and put a kit in it.

Steve


----------



## scottm (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for y'all's help. I had a stuck float causing it to flood out.

Carb rebuild was really simple and I've never done one. Thanks guys!


----------

